# elections halted???



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Administrative court halts presidential elections 

http://www.egyptindependent.com/news/breaking-administrative-court-halts-presidential-election


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

more ifs and buts in the news report


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Administrative court halts presidential elections
> 
> Update: Court suspends presidential election, decision to be appealed Thursday | Egypt Independent


It seems there is more to this than meets the eye especially with Hazem Salah Abu-Ismail still ranting and raving in the background. Also the islamic parties trying to push through laws quickly to serve their own means. Trying to diminish the authority of Al Azhar for one and probably take control of that also.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*Presidential election not suspended, say 2 judicial officials*

A Benha Administrative Court ruling against the Presidential Elections Commission does not mean that the presidential election slated for 23–24 May will be suspended, two judicial officials have said.
The court had ruled on Wednesday that the bylaw issued by the commission calling on voters to go to the polls is illegal.
The decision is expected to be overruled upon appeal in Cairo Thursday, according to a judicial source speaking to AFP. The source added that Tantawi, Egypt’s de facto president, delegated his powers to PEC chief Farouk Sultan.
Mohamed Hatem Amer, the head of the court that issued the ruling, told Al-Ahram Thursday that the ruling only invalidates and suspends the Presidential Election Commission's invitation for voters to go to the polls on those dates because, according to Article 56 of the Constitutional Declaration, only the Supreme Council of the Armed Forces has the legal authority to issue such a call.
The commission has specific functions to carry out, but asking voters to go to the polls is not one, he added.
Magdy al-Garhy, vice president of the State Council, said Wednesday that the current legal standoff can be rectified if SCAF head Hussein Tantawi issues a statement with a similar invitation.
In a phone-in interview on privately owned CBC satellite channel, Garhy said Tantawi's invitation would eliminate the court’s justification for suspending the election, adding that the invitation to vote should be made before 23 May.
Garhy emphasized that the ruling in question does not annul any of the commission’s prior decisions, nor does it affect the approved candidacies of the 13 hopefuls competing in the race.


Presidential election not suspended, say 2 judicial officials | Egypt Independent


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

I was shocked when I heard about this on the radio. I hope that the SCAF does not postpone the elections. So many people here think things will get better once an elected president is in charge, at the very least that it would be a step forward.

There is also an article about new ministers being appointed to Ganzouri's cabinet... so maybe there is more than a small chance that they will be delayed or halted. Politics here have become such a mess, even if the elections are on time I don't think anybody really knows what is going on with the constitution.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*Administrative court decides presidential elections should be held as scheduled*

The Supreme Administrative Court has accepted the Presidential Elections Commission's appeal against a lower court's decision to halt the presidential elections.
This means the elections will go ahead as planned on 23–24 May.
On Wednesday, Banha Administrative Court in Qalyubiya Governorate cancelled the presidential election scheduled to take place in two weeks, saying that the bylaw issued by the Presidential Elections Commission (PEC) that calls on voters to go to the polls this month is illegal.
But Saturday’s ruling the Supreme Administrative Court, headed by Judge Magdy al-Agaty, said that the PEC has the right to call voters to the ballots.
The court also approved the referral of Article 1 of Law 17/2012, which bans figures of the Mubarak regime from holding high public office, to the Supreme Constitutional Court.
Law 17/2012 bars certain officials — those who served as president, vice president or prime minister in the 10 years prior to former President Hosni Mubarak’s ouster on 11 February 2011 — from holding in high positions in government. It also applies to anyone who served in top posts in the now-dissolved National Democratic Party.
Edited translation form MENA


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

I think a lot of Egyptians enjoy watching Amr Moussa and Abol Fotouh fling mud at each other, would be a shame to make them stop now 

I liked this article:
Egyptian satirists laugh at presidential candidates


At least they are good for a laugh


----------

